# I am new, the train is old. Need some guidance.



## utfd701 (Jan 2, 2010)

Long story short I have partially inherited an old model train set. By partially I mean I get to figure out what is wrong, make it work and maintain the set for my handicapped father-in law to ‘play trains’ with my son. 
I have no idea what is wrong with this set, last I saw it work was 10 years ago and everything seemed fine. It has been in a box ever since. Here is what is happening:
Go to engage power and light in the locomotive comes on for about 5-7 seconds then shuts off, that’s it.
All parts are Lionel
Transformer – Train Master 
250 Watts
Type ZW
115 V
60 Cycles

Locomotive – 2333-20

Track – 3 rail

I am assuming a good place to start would be to check the voltage at rail 1 & 3 (2 or the center appears to be the common). If this is true what reading should I get? Should I check 1 & 3 as the 'hot' and 2 as the ground?

Please help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
The simpliest thing to do is take two leads from the transformer and et the wheels to turn on the engine.

You have a short, A center rail could of lost an insulator,You forgot an insulator on a switch. Or a screw driver is on the rails. So test the engine first without the track. See if you get the eunit to cycle.

I would like to see the picture of the beast. the -20 is the frame part number.

Do you have another engine?


----------



## utfd701 (Jan 2, 2010)

Side View and bottom (best I could with cell phone)

Where do I touch the leeds to on the engine?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 2333 Santa Fe F-3's were made in 1948/49.

Do you have the matching unit?


If so were one of these engines a dummy?
(no engine inside)


----------



## utfd701 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a matching dummy locomotive.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like your title and your engine. Since your dummy doesn't work will you sell it to Me? (Just joking)

The leads replace the track. One touches the center roller, the other a wheel.
You are looking for any signs of life. Make sure the transformer is on.

Your e unit is off, so if the engine doesn't move. Shift the lever away from the battery and try again. Remember you have Forward ,reverse and neutral.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot to say how to get power to it. 

Thanks T man.

A thread to show you a cheap way to hold it while testing.
Put it in and touch the wires.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2553

Or you can use the dogs drying towel like someone else does too.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My dogs are cleaner than the trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> My dogs are cleaner than the trains.




But you might get Ticks in your train.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He or she looks so sad standing on the rug.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Both she's, she just got groomed...didn't like it.


Back on topic, The 2333 has two engines, A horizontal drive system. Some basic checks need to be done. Wear is my concern.
The shell will need to be removed.
Check that the drum in the e unit is not broken.
Are the rivets holding together the engine tight?
Have you ever greased the gears in the trucks.
How do the brass worm gears look in the truck...Picture if you please.

I need one favor on your e unit I need to know the wires that attach to the relay. This pictue will help. WHew I thought I lost this post. I amlooking for corrections and the purple wire connection.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Both she's, she just got groomed...didn't like it.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, The 2333 has two engines, A horizontal drive system. Some basic checks need to be done. Wear is my concern.
> ...


Does this help you a little T?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Or maybe this one?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first diagram is good. My purple is a ground, but the other end goes somewhere and it doesn't show where. I never had a horn so I can't test that is why I want to see a working one. The other connections look correct. Maybe it has to do with the coil. I guess I just have to get a horn. I only had this engine for almost 30 years. Thanks.

I still would appreciate the picture though!!

Second Look . From using the first picture it is a ground connection. The second diagram shows two wires to the battery.
By deduction it must be the battery ground wire.


----------



## utfd701 (Jan 2, 2010)

Update on this train:
Hooked up the transformer and touched wire to the train wheels, it WORKS!
Taking one step further I put the train on the tracks and put the wires to the tracks and away she goes, I am so happy.
I do not want to open this up by myself the first time around so I will be getting with a local trusted Lionel guy to look this thing over and get some training on maintenance and repair. I do not want to mess this up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 2333 is a beatiful engine and complicated. Get condition information after servicing. Parts are on ebay but there is a demand for them. You could buy some and practice on those. Maybe if something breaks in the future you could remove and replace it yourself. Have the bas part fixed. This engine is not reallly for a beginner. Get an old 2026 and work on that.

there is a hole on the engine that has an oil reserve.
Keep track of your port hole windows they fall off.
Maybe in the future I will discuss the 2333 in depth.

You can search this forum for other threads too.

You have the GM sticker in the same place as mine. A lot of them are betreen the handrails.

Buying a single motor does not help because they work in pairs. I got two separately and I wasn't happy with the noise. The motors have to be very close in in operating votage.

By all means check other forums and read up.

I learned the hard way, I had a worn engine, The brass gears were worn, axle bearings worn and loose rivets on the engine. One motor had a missing thrust washer . Now I only use one motor and boy is it quiet. I don't need two motors on my small table.

It wouldn't hurt to keep a book of notes complete with urls as a reference on the info you find. Having one engine amd lacking experience has you at a disadvantage. Hopefully this will get you started. The sad this is that I can only do so much with picures.
Good Luck
Bob


----------

